# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Les Bananiers reopens 7/13

## andynap



----------


## amyb

Boy were they missed!  Welcome back.

Hope your vacations were all all you wished for.

----------


## dadto6

Will Luigi be tending the pizza oven tomorrow?

----------


## amyb

no way to know yet.

----------


## Cwater

Do they deliver to LI?

----------


## amyb

> Do they deliver to LI?



hahaha.......

----------


## KevinS

Les Bananiers Pizza Menu, for dine-in or takeout:



Les Bananiers Pizza Special - La Mortadella:

----------


## andynap

I don’t know about mozzarella and Gorgonzola going together

----------


## amyb

My guess is just a sprinkle on top, Andy. The 4 cheese pizza has been a hit there for years.

----------


## Hawke

> M guess is just a sprinkle on top, Andy. The 4 cheese pizza has been a hit there for years.



One of our favorite spots.

----------


## andynap

> M guess is just a sprinkle on top, Andy. The 4 cheese pizza has been a hit there for years.



I go there for other than the pizza.

----------


## amyb

> I go there for other than the pizza.



Absolutely spot on…the chef is terrific. Enjoy the Thai salad with shrimp, veal with morels, duck with pineapple honey glaze,or tuna tatami or tartar. Lots of good dishes onthe menu and wonderful specials too.

----------


## NancySC

> M guess is just a sprinkle on top, Andy. The 4 cheese pizza has been a hit there for years.



My favorite ! especially there !

----------


## Nane22

I gave him a big hug today.  He is back!

----------


## amyb

> I gave him a big hug today.  He is back!
> ��



I am hoping you mean SIGNOR LUIGI, THE PIZZAOLA

----------

